# Show off your SPLASH/SWIRL/UNIQUE/ODD ANNO lights



## luxlunatic (Jan 31, 2016)

*Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/ODD ANNO lights*

I am a junkie for splash anodized and swirled finish lights!
Shots of Damascus, Mokume Gane and Acrylic are welcomed as well!
Heck, any light with a multi-colored or textured finish!

Here is my current collection including:
SuperFlashlightII in Orange/Black
Hyperlux in Blue/Black
KI-S in Blue/Black
Swissbianco D10 in Whetstone
ION in Blue/Clear
ION in Desert Swirl
(not the best pic, need to set up my real camera for some better shots)






I no longer have either one of these KI Spashes but I love this shot since I was able to capture the Blue/Black contrast well.




This is a decent shot as well, showing the colors.






Lets see what you have!!!


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SPLASH ANNO lights*

WOW! That is Dope Bro. Some serious BROANNO There. 

Seriously, where & how did you get that done?


----------



## luxlunatic (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SPLASH ANNO lights*



Str8stroke said:


> WOW! That is Dope Bro. Some serious BROANNO There.
> 
> Seriously, where & how did you get that done?



Thanks!
Actually, all were purchased that way from the builders.
The SuperFlaslight, KI and Hyperlux were done by TnC, I believe.
Swissbianco for the D10.
ION's done by Enrique Muyshondt.


----------



## magellan (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SPLASH ANNO lights*

Beautiful.

Great thread idea, thanks.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SPLASH/SWIRL ANNO lights*

Not sure if this counts ...






... but there aren't likely to be a lot of possible entries, so here's a bump for a cool thread.


----------



## luxlunatic (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SPLASH/SWIRL ANNO lights*

That counts in my book!!!
That is awesome!
Ti Aelph 1 head
Ti Tranquility Base body and tail
Very nice!!

Yeah, I figure there will not be many entries for this thread but it may bring some oddities into the open!


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SPLASH/SWIRL ANNO lights*

How did I miss these lights? lol Such a cool thread. I hope others post some more pics. Maybe if you opened it up to Unique or odd ANNO lights too? Either way. Neat!


----------



## luxlunatic (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SPLASH/SWIRL ANNO lights*

Thanks Str8stroke!
Title adjusted!


----------



## archimedes (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SPLASH/SWIRL ANNO lights*



luxlunatic said:


> ....
> Ti Aleph 1 head
> Ti TranquillityBase body and tail
> Very nice!!
> ....



Thank you.

It is hosting a (R)CR2-powered datiLED high power ultraviolet light engine.

Although I did not commission the anodizing myself, according to the original owner that work was done by Leni Fried (better known for anodizing bicycle artwork) .


----------



## luxlunatic (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SPLASH/SWIRL ANNO lights*

Thanks for the info archimedes!


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SPLASH/SWIRL ANNO lights*





Not as cool anno as the swirls in yalls, but here is one of my favorites. I need to delego her and put her back stock and add the pen for a group photo. :thumbsup:
Camoanno!


----------



## luxlunatic (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SPLASH/SWIRL ANNO lights*

Str8stroke, that is great!!!
A Thud with a SureFire camo body!!! Love it!
What tail cap?


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 1, 2016)

Yup, Thud head and Jason H Ti tail. His tails are so nice and rare. Original sales thread. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tanium-E-Series-Tails-Beryllium-Copper-C-Tail


----------



## magellan (Feb 6, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SPLASH/SWIRL ANNO lights*



luxlunatic said:


> Str8stroke, that is great!!!
> A Thud with a SureFire camo body!!! Love it!
> What tail cap?



+1


----------



## luxlunatic (Aug 30, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/TEXTURED LIGHTS*

Bump up for a thread revival!
This has not been up for a while so there should be some new pics out there to fit the category. 
Open to any multi-colored or multi-textured light including Damascus, Mokume Gane and Acrylic. Lets see what you got!

Here is one that I completely forgot about when I started this thread so here is another addition.
A TnC Red Candy Swirl in Acrylic hosting a Nailbender drop-in with 5 stage blue XPG.
Just a fun and wacky light!


----------



## TnC_Products (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/TEXTURED LIGHTS*

I would love to add some pics here as well. Even though your first post gets some of the ones I was going to attach I might have a few more to add.
I will add more later when I get a chance to get them together. 

*Mokume Gane 3-color swirl*




*
Acrylic Swirl Hosts
*









































*​This one uses a standard 1.5v Battery (C-cell) and is powered at almost 1-amp*


----------



## TnC_Products (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/TEXTURED LIGHTS*

What Drop-in do you have in there? I like the look of the blue glow from inside.



luxlunatic said:


> Bump up for a thread revival!
> This has not been up for a while so there should be some new pics out there to fit the category.
> Open to any multi-colored or multi-textured light including Damascus, Mokume Gane and Acrylic. Lets see what you got!
> 
> ...


----------



## Father Azmodius (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/ODD ANNO lights*

I have the opposite 





And the camo under a blacklight


----------



## Father Azmodius (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/ODD ANNO lights*





And an older group shot of my TNC beauties


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/ODD ANNO lights*





Photo Credit 
-127.0.0.1 
February 2012 






Photo Credit 
-goingyard 
November 2009


----------



## luxlunatic (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/ODD ANNO lights*

Now that's what I'm talking about!!

@ Father Azmodius: That is fantastic!! An opposite of mine!
Regarding the one with the wooden battery tube, is that an acrylic as well or Damascus? Almost looks like metal or even stone! 
The last collection photo is just brilliant! Not only a great collection on display but an excellent photo, background and all!! Those TnC creations are awesome!!

@ Chauncey Gardiner: Dig the heat anno on the 4-7's. Reminds me that I have a heat anno light that I need to photo.
What is the blue anno twins? They look to be a pair of customs based on the McGizmo Aelph (A19 maybe?). Great anno and cool engraving.

Thank for sharing guys!! :twothumbs


----------



## Father Azmodius (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/ODD ANNO lights*

The body is similar to the acrylic lights, except it's oak (I believe) over brass. I commissioned Chris to do the head and tail out of Damascus.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/ODD ANNO lights*



luxlunatic said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about!!
> 
> @ Chauncey Gardiner: Dig the heat anno on the 4-7's. Reminds me that I have a heat anno light that I need to photo.
> What is the blue anno twins? They look to be a pair of customs based on the McGizmo Aelph (A19 maybe?). Great anno and cool engraving.
> ...


 
They're 4Sevens titanium Quarks, 123's, I believe. Member goingyard stated he had a local, custom knife maker do the modification. 

~ C.G.


----------



## luxlunatic (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/ODD ANNO lights*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> They're 4Sevens titanium Quarks, 123's, I believe. Member goingyard stated he had a local, custom knife maker do the modification.
> 
> ~ C.G.



Thanks for the info, I did not recognize with the custom work, excellent!!


----------



## luxlunatic (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/TEXTURED LIGHTS*



TnC_Products said:


> What Drop-in do you have in there? I like the look of the blue glow from inside.



That is a Nailbender drop-in, sporting a Blue Cree XP-G and 5 levels!

BTW, your Mokume Gane host is AWESOME!!!!
Dig that C-Cell in Purple Haze as well!!!


----------



## luxlunatic (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/ODD ANNO lights*



Father Azmodius said:


> The body is similar to the acrylic lights, except it's oak (I believe) over brass. I commissioned Chris to do the head and tail out of Damascus.



Thats awesome!! Chris does such fantastic work!!


----------



## nfetterly (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/ODD ANNO lights*

I've got a Ti TNC ano'd light I'll post later. I don't appear to have any photos of it (what ?!).

The Ano work was done by Slipperyslug, the cerakote work was by someone else on the forum that was offering this for a while.
Okay, it's not all lights...

I love ano (particularly splash ano). 

Enjoy...





​
All of the lights below are Cerakote. The two Elzettas are bored from Oveready, the Solarforce host is for a special drop-in from Vinz, high CRI XML2 with a lens on it, great for taking photos or video (no hotspot). I forget what he referred to the Solarforce finish as, it's got 3 or 4 different colors in it.






​
Oveready Ti battery capsule
























​


----------



## luxlunatic (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/ODD ANNO lights*

nfetterly: I see that we have similar tastes! Not only a love for splash anno but in pens too!
The first 2 pens you show, the Alpha in Ti as well as the Ti Bolt, I have and use both almost daily. I have been wanting to splash anno them up for some time now! Been delaying since I have contemplating having slippyslug do it or purchase a variable voltage supply and have some fun myself. I did some pieces a while back using a bank of 9 volt batteries wired up in series and managed to get some great colors. With a proper power supply, I could dial in those colors even better! For those that are interested, here is a link to a thread that McGizmo started that has some good information and a how to that got me interested in doing it myself. I posted some pics of stuff that I anno'd on page 4:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?232345-Anodizing-Titanium

BTW, your Alpha and Bolt look AWESOME! What are the twin pens? They look great as well, kinda look like the Retrakt from Karas Kustoms but no knurling at the top (and they don't do titanium), at least the clicky looks the same. 
The ceramic coating look great too, I did not know that you could do a splash treatment with ceramic!!

Thank for the pics!


----------



## nfetterly (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/ODD ANNO lights*



luxlunatic said:


> nfetterly: I see that we have similar tastes! Not only a love for splash anno but in pens too!
> The first 2 pens you show, the Alpha in Ti as well as the Ti Bolt, I have and use both almost daily. I have been wanting to splash anno them up for some time now! Been delaying since I have contemplating having slippyslug do it or purchase a variable voltage supply and have some fun myself. I did some pieces a while back using a bank of 9 volt batteries wired up in series and managed to get some great colors. With a proper power supply, I could dial in those colors even better! For those that are interested, here is a link to a thread that McGizmo started that has some good information and a how to that got me interested in doing it myself. I posted some pics of stuff that I anno'd on page 4:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?232345-Anodizing-Titanium
> 
> ...



I didn't know you could do splash cerakote either, he had quite the artistic touch.

The pair of pens are "made in America", the website is below (both are clickies). I've got Bronze & red ano aluminum ones as well. Looks like all he has now is Bronze and he's going to go to a bolt action pen. I've also got his Ti shaving handle - GREAT stuff (no ano on that).

http://www.tactileturn.com/

I've had slipperyslug do alot of my stuff, one package got caught by customs going into the UK (so had to pay some customs...), the second one I mailed from within the UK when I was on a trip over. While I would like to try my hand at ano, I'm afraid I wouldn't have near the artistic ability of slipperyslug. Love the reverse rainbow splash.... (more below).

More Ti Bolt down below - love the dark blue to light blue, gold & brown.














​


----------



## luxlunatic (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/ODD ANNO lights*

Ahh yes, Tactile Turn, thats it! I have been curious of their stuff and almost bought the same Ti clicky a while back.
And yes, slipperyslug does have a talent, all of the pics I have seen of his work is exceptional, your examples are no exception (thats a lot of ex words!).

I see you have both versions of the Bolt. You may be interested in a different version, actually two, that I found yesterday on Monkeyedge! The one linked below I had to order! There is another in DLC black based on the plain design.
http://www.monkeyedge.com/Fellhoelter-TiBolt-Titanium-Pen-Monkey-Edge-FRAG-p/kw0060-mg112.htm
Looks great but the pattern in the body may make it a bit harsh on any thing that you clip it to, like a shirt or pants pocket. This one will be doing home office duty and not getting clipped onto anything.


----------



## nfetterly (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/ODD ANNO lights*

I recently picked up two tuffwriters, one in Brass Patina and one in Stainless Steel with apocalypse wash, so I think I'm about penned out for now. (will think about the DLC pencil though!)

Love DLC, have it on my Haiku and a McGizmo two-pak.


----------



## luxlunatic (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Show off your SWIRL/SPLASH/UNIQUE/ODD ANNO lights*

I have 1 DLC pen, a BigIdea design with a cap. Although the DLC coating is nice, I prefer to see the raw titanium and not covered up.
That Tuffwriter in brass patina is sweet!!!


----------

